# Cheshire Home Dog Boarding



## animalsitting (Feb 1, 2011)

We offer a great home from home dog boarding service in Wilmslow, Cheshire.

Dogs have a much better time staying in a family environment than in a boarding kennels and they often don't want to go home.

They get lots of walks a day and are rarely left alone for more than an hour or so so it is perfect for dogs who get separation anxiety.

If you wish to find out more then please check out our website below.

If you have any questions then don't hesitate to get in touch.

Thanks

Adam & Laura - Animal Sitting


----------

